# HS520 vs HS621 Comparison



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *FLSTN*  
_Freezn,

how does your hs520 compare in performance to your hs621 ?

Thanks_

Believe it or not...Very..very...similar performance between the HS520 and the HS621. So much so, that in a blind performance test (ie. if someone switched engines in both machines) , I'm not sure that I could tell the difference between either machine in typical snowfall conditions. Having said that, there are a couple of differences I've noted over the years. First obvious difference between the two machines is the 1" width difference between the 20" opening on the HS520 and the 21" opening on the HS621. The next distinction is a little more subtle but worth mentioning. It's hard to describe, but HS520 has a much tighter more compact and "uniform" stream of snow discharge. I'm sure the average user wouldn't even notice, but if I take a pass with the HS520 and another pass with the HS621, flow stream from the HS520 is tighter and more uniform. Keep in mind, both machines have brand new paddles and scrapper bars, so no difference there. I think it might have to do with the HS520 having a slightly different center auger plate design??? Not really sure, but again, side-by-side, there's definitely a slight difference. Throw distance between the HS520 and the HS621 is roughly the same under similar snow conditions. They both throw snow around 25'-30' in ideal dry snow conditions. Maybe a slight edge to the HS621, but really...really...close. Where the HS621 really has the advantage over the HS520 is engine performance. The HS621 very rarely if ever bogs down. You can push the machine though an 18" snow bank and the engine never skips a beat or bogs down. The HS520 tends to bog down or become more "overwhelmed" when pushed to the extreme. Generally speaking, I don't push my single stage units that hard because I have a two stage machine for that purpose. But when comparing the HS520 to the HS621, the HS621 can certainly handle a little more "grunt work". I also like the sleeker design of the HS621. Very clean and streamline look. The HS520 just looks a little more chunky and bloated. Not really a performance difference, just a cosmetic preference. 
__________________


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for going back and looking that up Freezn. Nice write up based on personal experience.

Now, what would really be neat if somebody could grab a video of the two running side by side in the same snow on the same drive way on the same day.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Now, what would really be neat if somebody could grab a video of the two running side by side in the same snow on the same drive way on the same day.


Now that my son is old enough to safely operate a snow blower, you have my word that I will do a comparison video of the HS520 and HS621 running side-by-side. Probably won't see any more snow this year, but next year for sure!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great! Odd as it sounds to say we'll be looking forward to more snow, we will be looking forward to your video. Can we call you Cecil B. DeFreezn, and get you one of those megaphone things for movie directing?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

LOL... as long as my son gets the lead role in the video "Snow Blowing Made Easy" I will certainly accept your gracious offer to produce the video under the name "Cecil B Freezn".


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

When doing an HS520 vs HS621 side-by-side performance comparison, don't you think that more than just having new rubber on both machines should be checked? I would at least check and tighten the drive belt tension on both machines to be sure there's no belt slippage - maybe new belts should be installed on both machines and then set to a similar tension. Also, engine rpm would be a factor. I believe (but I'm not sure) that the HS621 can be run at a slightly faster rpm, like 4000 vs 3800 for the HS520. If this is true, then setting both machines at the same rpm wouldn't be fair to the HS621. Another factor might be rust on the inside surface of the chute. I'm just saying that each machine should be adjusted for its own maximum performance without exceeding any manufacturer's recommendations (like on rpm). A few months ago I picked up an HS621, and my son has an HS520, and my neighbor also has an HS520, so maybe next year I might be doing a performance comparison too.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Very interesting thread. I was told by a Honda Dealer to bring my HS520 in at the end of the season so that I won't be without it for a month or more. I brought it in a month ago for an issue with excessive vibration in the handles and the chute binding at the extreme end of its rotation to the left. Have not gotten it back yet, but i hope they will get the small amount of gas out of it before they give it back to me. I would like to change the oil in it too before July...


----------

